# Tire NOT Holding Air



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I found something new today.

All summer long after new BF Goodrich tires were installed on my OEM 17" wheels I noticed my RF tire would not hold air. The leak was gradual. While sitting over say a 2 week period I would notice tire pressure down 14 Lbs. or so. After living with this for sometime I took the '05 to the dealer today as the salt is washed off the roads......

Techs noticed a white calcium build up on the inside of the tire at the bead and noticed air seeping out of the beaded area when dunked in water.

When the tire was removed they found a bad corrosion problem on the inside of the wheel at the bead seal area. I took my finger and wiped a powdery residue which I believe is a calcium build up. The inside of these OEM wheels are not finished and despite them being aluminum alloy wheels a corrosion problem surfaced. I am told they have seen this MANY times particular on Denali wheels however this is the first they saw this on a GTO. Figures it has to be me....... 

I am told this happens because: Moisture inside the tire heats and cools sloshes around then evaporates and the deposits are left behind and form at the beaded area. It then builds up thus breaking the seal. This happens predominately areas of the country where HOT to COLD and COLD to HOT weather dictates and the North East is ripe for this.

I have never heard of this but was given examples of many who had the same problem with aluminum alloy wheels not with steel or wheels that are finished on the inside. I asked if using Hydrogen will eliminate this and was told yes it will help. 

The wheel had to be ground of all the scaly build up (this build up is similar to the calcium build up you may see on a faucet aerator) getting the wheel back to a smooth surface. The whole process was a good 90 minutes. 

So, if like me you didn't know of this and you experience air loss this may be happening to you. Incidentally the car has 35K on it. The tires were replaced 3100 miles ago. Could be the tech who mounted the tires didn't notice it I don't know, but I do know I have 3 more wheels I expect at some point to do the same.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Oh yeah... this is old hat for me. :lol: I've had lots of problems with dirty rims.

Both sets for my Grand Am had one tire with a bead leak. I took the summer tire (on the factory 5 spoke aluminum 16") in because I also eventually picked up a screw somewhere.

For my winter set, I found the bead leak myself using a heavy dish soap and water mix, applying it everywhere with a paintbrush. I deflated the tire, pulling the valve core. I have a set of tire spoons (helps a lot), so I pried the bead away (but did not break it) from the rim right at the leak area and slopped more soapy mixture between the bead & rim. I then filled it to max sidewall, and re-brushed the tire with soap mix to see if it still leaked, which it didn't. Pretty easy & cheap fix, just takes time.

My father's lawn tractor had a wicked bead leak on a front tire. I broke the bead all the way around the rim on that side, and dressed it thoroughly with emery cloth. Then again used a heavy dish soap/water mix and painted the bead, re-inflated the tire, and viola! No leaks.

If you're going to attempt anything like that though, make sure the tire does not twist on the rim, which it shouldn't if you're only doing one side at a time, as you'll throw your balance off when you re-seat the bead.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

GTO JUDGE said:


> Hey Judge.
> 
> Thanks for the information. Although I never had any pressure problems with my factory 17s I will pass on this information to some of my friends. Hope this does not happen with my new 18in AZAs. The tech told you this is seen more often in areas where temps from hot to cold and cold to hot happens . I live in Connecticut and the weather here changes daily.
> You would think that tire shops would have some knowledge about this and check the condition of a clients wheels when doing changes. A problem wheel should be very obvious to people that handle these things all day.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Guess this is why people use nitrogen instead of air?!!? Less chance of moisture maybe. Julie's old 05 GTO needs new tires all the way arround(she has 18s with the origional factory tires 18k miles). I'll make sure too look at the rims good when they do the new tires.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

jpalamar said:


> Guess this is why people use nitrogen instead of air?!!? Less chance of moisture maybe.


Thats one of the many reasons. Nitrogen molocules are larger than air and they don't seap out as quickly as air. Also Nitrogen stays more constant during temprature changes.

I keep as much moisture out of my tires by draining my air tank after each use. Also we have a much dryer enviroment here too.


----------

